# i have a ? doods



## deethebee (Jan 25, 2009)

how do i make my gbatemp rank go up? just wanted to know


----------



## Beatchu (Jan 25, 2009)

Why is this in hacking?

And post


----------



## deethebee (Jan 25, 2009)

srry i didnt mean to put it in hacking


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 25, 2009)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Move to General Chat...or something, someone.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 25, 2009)

Just post around and you'll reach higher in rank sooner or later .


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 25, 2009)

goes by postcount.
welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## skynth (Jan 25, 2009)

yes but don't spam


----------



## lolzed (Jan 25, 2009)

oooh,and while we're at this I want to know something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can someone please give the real ranks cuz the one last time isn't accurate anymore lol


----------



## skynth (Jan 25, 2009)

i don't get it? what do you mean?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 25, 2009)

deethebee said:
			
		

> how do i make my gbatemp rank go up? just wanted to know




donate, donate, donate. the more often you donate the higher in rank you go.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 25, 2009)

Moved to "Site discussions, suggestions & *forum help*" That's a more appropriate section..

Also, ranks upgrade by postcount, but don't spam because that will lead you to trouble..Just act normal, and rank will move by itself when you post!


----------



## dice (Jan 25, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=20171


----------



## deethebee (Jan 25, 2009)

another ? where do u guys get your banners do u make them or wahattt??! i made mine and it looks like crap...


----------



## da_head (Jan 25, 2009)

how to raise your rank? easy! send me 42 payments of $9.95 with 3 shreds of your favourite sweater. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or you can just post..i suppose that works


----------



## deethebee (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG for only the low  42 payments of 9.95

YES I WILL DO IT!!


----------

